# Jet Mini Lathe



## DR Allen (Feb 21, 2008)

Would like to know which is better, the Jet mini lathe JML-1014 VS with variable speed or the JML-1014 ?


----------



## jbksman (Jul 26, 2007)

The varible speed would be easier to change speeds....as far as I know that is the only difference. I don't own either, though...


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

I had the vs for a bit before I upgraded. The vs relly seems to speed things up, not stopping to change the belt for speed changes. There is a bit of a trade off though. Doing larger stuff especially roughing out. the vs tends to bog down a bit and loose some torque. To get around that set the belt at the lowest speed and the speed control at the highest speed and it seems to help out. I would buy the VS again though...Bill...


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

without getting into all the benefits(there are several) and you can't go wrong. I'll say this much.For the price of less than $300 bucks and to get the VS your better off getting it with the lathe than adding it later.Variable speed controls can get abit pricey in the after market .If you have a lathe setup to do one thing at one speed cool you'll never use the vs,but if you want a lathe that can handle all tasks with the flip of a switch? well than you can see the difference.I like to cut my blanks and calls(my hobby)at the highest speed setting my Jet mini will allow however when I'm sanding I back it off 1500-2000 RPM's.Somethings are best done at higher speed and some are best done at lower speed.If money is not the issue,BUY THE VS.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a toss up for me. I tend to turn at one speed on the mini lathe but I do like sanding with the lathe at a slower speed. The jet 10" mini has 1/2 horse and that's a little weak on the VS when turning at 500 rpm. It's fine at the higher speeds. The 12" jet has 3/4 horse and it should be a lot better when slow.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

> Would like to know which is better, the Jet mini lathe JML-1014 VS with variable speed or the JML-1014 ?


I own neither of the two, but have converted my lathe to variable speed and highly recommned it. Ideal for sanding and often with large lumpy blanks as you start. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

I would wait for this one, the new Jet 1220 VS:
http://www.osolnikmachinery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=648

Besides the VS, it has the slowest speed of 270 rpm. It would be able to handle slightly out of balance blanks. Most entry level lathes have 500+ rpm slow speed, IMO that's too fast unless the blank is close to balance (round). 
The 1220 has been in the market for some time, the feedbacks have been mostly very good. The variable speed of the little brother 1014 VS was good. The most complaints were lack of power, but considering that this is only a ½ HP mini lathe. The 1220 has a 3/4 HP motor. Jet has a 5 year warranty.
I have the 1014 VS, I think it performs very well within its capacity.


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

I've talked to lots of turners. Most of them say that if you want a mini lathe, go with the Ricon. Why? Steel handles everywhere, no plastic. And Woodcraft puts them on sale for $200 once in a while.

If you want variable speed, get a 3-phase motor and a variable frequency drive. Then, when you get rid of your little lathe for a bigger one, you can keep the 3-phase motor and vfd for your next one, and the original motor will have very little use.

Before you make up your mind, though, go to a couple of local woodturners meetings, ask them questions, and take a class. Use both multi-speed and variable-speed machines. Get used to using both, and see which you like more, and determine for yourself if the difference in cost is worth it to you.

allen norris


----------

